# EGG DAMAGE



## Carol S (Apr 9, 2014)

I just dug up 5 more Russian eggs. One of the eggs on the side appears to have a small area of damage to the shell. It looks like perhaps the mother when laying the eggs scraped it with her toenail. There is no oozing of the egg - it just appears that a layer of the outer part of the egg was scraped off. Do I need to do anything special for this egg or just hope for the best? I think I remember reading somewhere that somebody put something on a damaged egg shell. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HerpMS (Apr 9, 2014)

I think you can put a tiny piece of regular Scotch tape over the cracked part, but I'm not sure about that! Hopefully someone else with more knowledge will chime in soon


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm no expert of this at all but love to see some photo if you can provide.

It is super cool to have your torts laying eggs.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 9, 2014)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-What-Can-You-Do-With-A-Broken-Egg#axzz1fWek6ZRj

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Delores-Eggs-Hatching#axzz1fWek6ZRj

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-37321.html


----------



## Carol S (Apr 9, 2014)

jaizei said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-What-Can-You-Do-With-A-Broken-Egg#axzz1fWek6ZRj
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Delores-Eggs-Hatching#axzz1fWek6ZRj
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-37321.html




Would it be okay to put the liquid skin over the area without using a piece of egg shell? The area is very, very small. 

Thanks for all the informative links you posted.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 15, 2014)

Please post a picture, i have some experience with damaged eggs ending with successful hatching!


----------



## Mark Carson (May 5, 2014)

Try a small piece of glad press and seal over the damaged area. I've had good results using it.


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 6, 2014)

Liquid skin is fine. I have done it with success. A small piece of tegaderm will work too, been there done that too!!


----------

